# Vaillant Thermoblock (Alias Black Pig) ideas, tricks and holy stuff on these things ;



## HowlingMad (Jun 14, 2011)

and of course, i am above 50, and know allot of the 180 - 182's 240-242's and the aera above ( 174s 204s 195 196s 2 ch and 3-5s)





sorry, internet is not the right thing for me


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

HowlingMad said:


> and of course, i am above 50, and know allot of the 180 - 182's 240-242's and the aera above ( 174s 204s 195 196s 2 ch and 3-5s)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry bro but...









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

